# First trip to Ohio River



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Because of the big blow at Lake Erie we decided to go south from Columbus to the Ohio River for the first time ever! Took 23 to Portsmouth. Couldn't find the boat ramp. I asked someone and they said to follow them, and they led us right to the ramp! Folks at the ramp gave tips about where to fish and what to look for. When pulling out others asked how we did and told us how we could have done better. Good time and nice people in and around Portsmouth. Great fun exploring the river, and yes, a couple of catfish . . . small ones. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad you had a good time on your first trip. Most folks down this way are willing to help. River Days festival was going on this weekend and there were probably a lot more people around the river than usual. Just check the Ohio River page when you want to come down again and pm one of us and we can let you know whats going on. It will only get better from now on.....


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks! I'll do that!


----------



## BIOMEDMAN (Jul 28, 2010)

I've found that there are alot of fish in the Ohio river, but people don't seem to fish it much... Good luck


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Buzzi,
I usually head down when the water temp hits the high 50's. That is usually in Oct. sometime. You will find everything hungry and willing to bite. They will begin to school up then and sometimes the fishing will be flat out spectacular. It is so good it becomes a tough decision weather to go to Erie or the river....In addition to that the fall colors will be in effect and make for a truly memorable trip.......make sure you have a camera....
In the past fishing has remained good as long as I have made the trips down. I think the latest I have been down was into December but I'm sure it probably remains good all winter.
Good luck!


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

sauger start hitting pretty well when it gets really cold like late november and december. basically whenever the weather cooperates and cools off the water


----------

